# The Mississippi Valley Annual Antique Bottle & Advertising Show 8/25/2019



## texkev (Jul 8, 2019)

The Mississippi Valley Annual Antique Bottle & Advertising Show


August 25, 2019 on a Sunday
Location: Davenport, Iowa
9:00 am to 2:00 pm
Knights of Columbus Hall
1111 West 35th St. Davenport, Iowa
Contact: Merle Vastine
563-349-0816


----------

